# 89 Max - whining noise



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I had asked this question in the past and received a reply of a possible bad water pump. I am going to tackle the job this week so I wanted some diagnosis help. The engine is making a whining noise coming from the timing belt area. The best description I can give is like a "low siren whine than increases with RPM's. One issue I had with this vehicle is I replaced the long block and they gave me a 91 block. The teeth on the timing belt were changed from 89 to 91 and that created a similar noise although not the same. I replaced the timing belt, tensioner, & water pump about 25K ago. Could the noise be from improper tension on the timing belt? Could it be a power steering problem? The car has been driven a few thousand miles with this condition and the water pump hasn't failed. Is there any way to test and eliminate any of the possible conditions? Any suggestions would be appreciated - Thanks - Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

It could be a bad water pump as you already know. It could be worn belts or belts that may have not been properly installed, too much tension... or bad/worn bearings. if is the latter be careful and have that checked out immediatelly! the bearings can get stuck and your belts might snap! It happened to me. And though very little damage was done beyond replacing the belt, the bearings, the timing belt, and the water pump (again), it could've been much worst.


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input. It was the water pump - fun job! I wish I had a straight six with rear wheel drive!


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Just a quick one from Australia here.
I have a whining noise, and I have tracked it to a dodgy PAS pump!!
I am not sure what caused it, or why, but it looks a real @[email protected]#$ to get to!!

Anyone out there ever changed one without broken fingers??


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

CBPMIKE said:


> Thanks for the input. It was the water pump - fun job! I wish I had a straight six with rear wheel drive!


Then you'd have a first gen :idhitit:


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Me, yep, somethings ya need broken fingers to do!! May '90 was an odd year!!


----------

